# Funny one



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

> When to start Cussing.
> 
> A 6 year old and a 4 year old are upstairs in their bedroom. 'You know
> what?' says the 6 year old. 'I think it's about time we started cussing.
> 
> The 4 year old nods his head in approval. The 6 year old continues, 'When we go downstairs for breakfast, I'm gonna say something with hell and you say something with ass.' The 4 year old agrees with enthusiasm.
> 
> When the mother walks into the kitchen and asks the 6 year old what he
> wants for breakfast, he replies, 'Aw, hell, Mom, I guess I'll have some
> Cheerios.' WHACK! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the kitchen
> floor, gets up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out, with his mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear with every step. His mom locks him in his room and shouts, 'You can stay there until I let you out!'
> 
> She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4 year old and ask s with a
> stern voice, 'And what do YOU want for breakfast, young man?' I don't
> know, he blubbers, 'but you can bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios!'
>


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

:eek2: 
!rolling


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

That's funny..............


----------



## brandnewhawk (Aug 28, 2008)

funny


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

:lol: even though I knew it was coming...I still:lol:


----------

